# Rollfast Lightweight ID



## wrongway (Aug 25, 2014)

I came across this bike and I know it's not worth messing with as it is a girl's bike and so rough. That being said, I'm always curious about what I have. Any idea what year it could be? The serial number is: A047385 (or it could be) AO47385. The tires are 24X1.375. It has a Bendix hub.


----------



## rhenning (Aug 25, 2014)

It is a one piece crank 24 inch lightweight with a mag style chain ring.  That would make me believe it is late 1960s or early 1970s.  DO NOT put money into it.  Roger


----------



## wrongway (Aug 25, 2014)

"DO NOT put money into it." lol You must know my track record! ok.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 27, 2014)

Badge and chain ring are mid to late 50s. Still not worth more than parts.


----------



## wrongway (Sep 2, 2014)

I gave this bike to a friend of mine. He cleaned and cleaned on it till he got most of the rust off the apint and it looks amazing! I'll have to post pictures later.


----------

